# Keepsake House - Feburary 2017



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 22, 2017)

Another new find. 

I discovered this massive place by luck the other week, only had enough time for a quick look, I couldn't find an obvious way inside, I had other plans for the day. I soon asked a local explorer to take a look around it to see if I missed anything.

Fast forward to this week, He said he found a way inside and said it was good. So I set off, and got to the house. I found the entry point after searching for a bit. When I set foot inside, I was still pretty amazed with what I saw. I was aiming to find a treasure trove like this for over a year. 

The pictures speak the whole way through. It was lived in by 3 siblings who had lived there their whole lives. Work had started on the back bit downstairs, the rest of the house remains untouched.





[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 22, 2017)

That's a great find dauntless.so much nice stuff in there.that old phone drool


----------



## smiler (Feb 22, 2017)

That's going to be one of the finds of the year Dauntless, I'm glad you haven't given it's location, be a damn shame if the scavengers find it, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Feb 22, 2017)

Good work Dauntless...loads of stuff left in there.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 24, 2017)

Nicely done. Looks like the house is stuck in the 1950s. I like the wooden furniture (the Queen Anne dresser) and the antique telephone. It's nice to see that the fireplaces are complete, gives the house that extra bit of character.


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh wow...nice one 
Could spend hours mooching around in there.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 24, 2017)

There's an air of sadness about this place, I hope its respected by who ever else is after you.

Lovely report thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for the comments, there were 6 bedrooms in this house, unfortinetly, my camera couldn't make it that far, so this is more of a basic view. Fortinetly, the rest could be shared by someone soon.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 24, 2017)

That staircase carpet......
Nice find Dauntless. Hope this place doesnt get trashed


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 24, 2017)

Could of watered the plants for em Dauntless!!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 25, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> That staircase carpet......
> Nice find Dauntless. Hope this place doesnt get trashed



Fortinetly, I am very tight with my locations, i've only given it away to two trusted explorers since I found it. If it does get trashed, it'll probably be the local kids. 



BikinGlynn said:


> Could of watered the plants for em Dauntless!!



I think it's a bit too late already.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 25, 2017)

It was much more common to find places like this in the '30's than it is today (judging from the photographic record) - but your excellent photographs Dauntless, allows the same story to be read. Three daughters from a monied family end up living in their family home after the deaths of their parents; which they probably never ever left due to their prospective husbands dying in WW2. Sadly for someone of my age, these spinster 'Aunties' could be all too common - just depended on how large your parents circle of friends was back then - and time were very different in those days. The six bedrooms ties in nicely with the type of family that obviously lived here back then - main bedroom for parents, bedroom each for the three daughters, maid/house keeper's bedroom and a guest bedroom. Classic large house for a largish family with means. Sadly the remaining furniture is pre and post WW2 mass produced dross, which indicates that if this was the old family home, the siblings gradually sold off any antiques to provide cash to live on. The phone and oil lamps are certainly not old, just modern (at the time) reproductions, e.g. antique phone don't have coiled, plastic insulated leads to the handset! The brick fireplace reminds me of a similar one in my parent's house, a late 30's to late 50's 'upgrade to the original open fire and marble mantle originally fitted. Done in the hope that a smaller opening to the chimney; from the fire opening, would allow more heat into the very high ceilinged Victorian rooms and make them warmer. Most did what the one at home did: blow more smoke back into the room on windy days! People always wonder why places like this are left; but if one has no other relatives, leaves enough cash to pay off any dues owed to the State and Utilities etc. and did not leave clear instructions i.e. Will or Instructions, then these time capsules will continue to be found. Quite a common thing when I was a nosey lad; sadly the State gets its sticky fingers into the pie far more often these days!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 25, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> It was much more common to find places like this in the '30's than it is today (judging from the photographic record) - but your excellent photographs Dauntless, allows the same story to be read. Three daughters from a monied family end up living in their family home after the deaths of their parents; which they probably never ever left due to their prospective husbands dying in WW2. Sadly for someone of my age, these spinster 'Aunties' could be all too common - just depended on how large your parents circle of friends was back then - and time were very different in those days. The six bedrooms ties in nicely with the type of family that obviously lived here back then - main bedroom for parents, bedroom each for the three daughters, maid/house keeper's bedroom and a guest bedroom. Classic large house for a largish family with means. Sadly the remaining furniture is pre and post WW2 mass produced dross, which indicates that if this was the old family home, the siblings gradually sold off any antiques to provide cash to live on. The phone and oil lamps are certainly not old, just modern (at the time) reproductions, e.g. antique phone don't have coiled, plastic insulated leads to the handset! The brick fireplace reminds me of a similar one in my parent's house, a late 30's to late 50's 'upgrade to the original open fire and marble mantle originally fitted. Done in the hope that a smaller opening to the chimney; from the fire opening, would allow more heat into the very high ceilinged Victorian rooms and make them warmer. Most did what the one at home did: blow more smoke back into the room on windy days! People always wonder why places like this are left; but if one has no other relatives, leaves enough cash to pay off any dues owed to the State and Utilities etc. and did not leave clear instructions i.e. Will or Instructions, then these time capsules will continue to be found. Quite a common thing when I was a nosey lad; sadly the State gets its sticky fingers into the pie far more often these days!



You've probably have it spot on. You genuinely have all the answers. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 26, 2017)

Those newspapers on the desk speak volumes good job


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2017)

Great find,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yvettelancaster (Feb 26, 2017)

Wonderful find so envious.


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 26, 2017)

It's amazing how something so liveable is allowed to be left to decay. Great find though.


----------



## Potter (Feb 26, 2017)

That really is a great find. I love that old Philips TV, and the dial telephone (the real old one).


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 27, 2017)

Potter said:


> That really is a great find. I love that old Philips TV, and the dial telephone (the real old one).



Look very carefully at the 'dial'. It has 12 finger holes - old phones only have 10, 1 to 9 and zero. It is in fact a modern repro of the 1930's original, that is younger than the plastic GPO phone in another photograph. To enable it to work through modern exchanges of the day, the 'dial' is just a collection of push buttons under the circular finger plate. The cord joining the handset to the base on the 30's model was made from two strands of cotton insulated wire, nicely plaited together. The modern repros have the modern, permanently coiled plastic insulated lead.


----------

